# aww suprise me (2 new litters)



## Tally

So, I finaly got some pictures from my march litters.

Father is my Argente buck Trollig (A/a B/b D/d p/p s/s Sa/sa U) so there could be evry thing in this two litters.
Mothers are both Agouti (A/a) satin daughters oh him.

I'm expecting agouti and argente, hoping for argente satin, since they are really pretty and I wan't to keep one.
But I'm ready for suprises.

Litter 1)

















Litter 2)
















They are one or two days older than the other litter


----------



## Miceandmore64

How many baby's in each litter?


----------



## Tally

Miceandmore64 said:


> How many baby's in each litter?


I have count 11 maby 12 yesterday, but only from the bottom. 
So there can be more or not ^^

From the photos of today I can count 12(maby 13) for Liter one, 
and 10(maybe 11) in the second litter.

I take a better look when they are getting fur. it's the first litter for both girls and I don't want to stress them too much.
(also I prefere to count from pictures, since they wusel too much in real, so I need the chance to make a good picture)


----------



## Miceandmore64

Adorable! Good numbers if the mums can look after them all :/
R u culling any?


----------



## Tally

Miceandmore64 said:


> Adorable! Good numbers if the mums can look after them all :/
> R u culling any?


I have always two nannys for my litters.

No, not as pinkys. I will feed the boys and maby some girls when they are grown.
But I have no problems with my "bigger" litters till now. Maby they need some days longer than a small litter would do but they all develope well.
(Maybe I would be scared if there were 18 or 20 xD)


----------



## Miceandmore64

I would be scared to! My biggest litter is 9 yes 9....


----------



## Tally

Ok, litter two are... well way diferent than I expeckted.
They are 13 pubs in there. And of corse I made some photos.
Litter one is still too small, they are growing fur now and I see half light and half dark ones but I will let them still some lonely time for a few days.

How ever: picture time!
(Made some with flash and some with roomlight. But they are all a bit bad since it's seven in the morning here)


































































































I think the light brown/yellow things are my argentes. They have pink eyes (2 normal and one piebald).
Two pubs look agouti to me, the other dark one could be a black.
No clue about the rest, maby two cinnamon?
And for the rest I just wail till they are growen x.x

Feel free to make some gusses if you like. But my mice always like to end up as somthing diferent xD
(monsters)


----------



## Miceandmore64

Gorgeous! My mouse litter are usually pied chocolate and pied black XD lolz


----------



## Love'demMeeces

_OMG, how absolutely adorable! They're so tiny & helpless. Precious babies. Congratulations, Grandma. :love1 :love _


----------



## Miceandmore64

Love'demMeeces said:


> _OMG, how absolutely adorable! They're so tiny & helpless. Precious babies. Congratulations, Grandma. :love1 :love _


Is Tally your grandma?


----------



## Tally

Miceandmore64 said:


> Love'demMeeces said:
> 
> 
> 
> _OMG, how absolutely adorable! They're so tiny & helpless. Precious babies. Congratulations, Grandma. :love1 :love _
> 
> 
> 
> Is Tally your grandma?
Click to expand...

I hope not xD I'm a bit too young to be a Grandma xD


----------



## mich

Very impressive. Shame but you can't get those satins here in Australia. I would love to own some.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Don't think you can in Nz either


----------



## Tally

wow I didn't know that satins are rare somewhere.
Here they are so common, even I have some (and half of my litters are satins)


----------



## Miceandmore64

No absolutely 0% here!!


----------



## Tally

Today I got pics from the junger litter.
They got 13 pups too.
5 Agouti, 5 argente. 
One looks blue to me so maby blue or blue agouti (never had a pup in those colors).
The others are litghter and pink eyed. Maby doves or something. 
No piebald in it, so I'm verry happy about this litter ^^
(but same as the other litter: there is one smaler pup)









The 5 agoutis
















(maby the one in the middle is not agouti but black, but the others are agoutis)

Now the 5 aggente
















(there is the smalest)

And the last three. They are chanching colors a little depending on the litgh oO
































I stay with blue for the darkest one for a while. The others are pink eyed, and one is a satin.


----------



## Tally

Time for a new feedback.
I had a bad lose in litter two (the older litter).
The pied argente is gone, same as a little agouti. The others have developed well and finaly opend thair eyes.
Now they are hard to keep in the nest.
I don't know why this little guys had to die. Only found one of them and it way just abbandoned.
(I'm still a little upset about my first loose)

Liter one is still up to 13. all are growing well, but they have one of my best nannys so I wasn't exspeckting anything else.

Of couse I made some photos.

*Litter One (13):*









*5x agouti*









5x argente + 1??? (maby argente umbrous)









2? (I'm still saying the dark black eyed one is blue)









*Litter Two (13 now 11):*









1 black, 1 agouti, 2 cinnamon









3 argente satin









2 argente









1 maby argente Umbrous








Same as in the other litter it has a light back.

1??? black eyed, light fured ticked something (<- should pick this as name)









I don't want to sex them till I have to (they are jumping monsters)


----------



## Miceandmore64

I always sex at 8 days (nipples)


----------



## Tally

Miceandmore64 said:


> I always sex at 8 days (nipples)


yeah but I have to resex them later when I need to separate the boys.
(specialy when they all look so much alike like this guys)
So I spare me the stress this time (I think).
I will see what I have soon enough.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Yeah luckily most of my litters have several different colours and all pied so easy as just write it down  of course I resex tho


----------



## Tally

Time to make a little comparison

Litter 1 is 18 days old. They are still 13 little beauties, and now all out of the nest and starting to try food.
Litter 2 is 20 days old. Two have died so they are only 11 since a while. they are twice as big as litter 1!

It will be intresting to see if both groups will end as the same size when they are grown.

Besides this: this two guys turned out as blue agouti and dove satin. I will keep them but sadly they are both boys. (same as all the other mice I would like to keep  
no luck with this litters.)


>


The light yellos one here is a boy, I may keep him, lets see how he is tempered. One of the others is a girl.


>


----------



## moustress

Some of those babies look pretty skinny.


----------



## Tally

moustress said:


> Some of those babies look pretty skinny.


sometime some fall a bit behind. 
But they aren't skinny anymore.

Now two pics to compare

Litter1) mother with one pup:









an Litter 2) I marked the mother and one of the nannys


----------



## Tally

got some new pictures yesterday

Litter1)

















In there you see a bad shot of my dove satin. Sadly he isn't very fotogen









One of my argente posing:









Blue agouti and dove boys

















And now Litter2)

























Argente and argente satin

















And the black eyed something beween them


----------



## BlackSelf

they are so lovely!! its great that most have survived so far!


----------



## Tally

I separeted litter one today. 
11 boys! and only two argente girls.
So I only keep the agouti blue and the dove buck and the two girls.
Lets hope they devolope a nice charakter.

The other group was half half, but I'm not sure what I will keep and not.

How ever, I have to notice that Litter one is growing very fast now. They are nearly up to the older Litter.
I will make some pictures if the sun showes up while some mice of both groups are awake.
(I don't like to wake up mice, specially if its only for some photos. It's too stressful only for such a thing)


----------



## FranticFur

Congratulations! Such pretty babies made me and my fiance"aww" at the pics.
And lots of colors came out.


----------



## Miceandmore64

The pictures are worth a thousand words!


----------

